# Congratulations to Sobeit - MCCA 2012



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulation to Sobeit for is award MCCA 2012



> What is the Microsoft® Community Contributor Award?
> The Microsoft Community Contributor Award seeks to recognize notable contributions to Microsoft online community forums such as TechNet, MSDN® and Answers. The value of these resources is greatly enhanced by participants who voluntarily contribute their time and energy to improve the online community experience for others. Each day around the world, Microsoft Community Contributor Award recipients contribute to Microsoft online technical communities in a range of ways, including providing helpful answers, translating online resources into local languages and serving as moderators.
> 
> At Microsoft we’d like to extend our thanks for their commitment to online technical communities!


Ref: https://www.microsoftcommunitycontributor.com

BG


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Very well done! Much deserved!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations a well earned plaudite


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congradulations! !


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice to be recognized. Good job!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks all - the dr peppers are on me :beerchug:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations sobeit.......nice goin'!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations sobeit!

Nice accomplishment. :smile:


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats! Keep up the great work!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

congrats! :dance:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------

